# Custom Turkey call give away WINNER Drawn



## robert carter (Feb 14, 2013)

My Buddy John Bookhart is the first person I ever knew that killed a Gobbler with a stickbow without a blind . He is kinda like an older Brother to me and knowing him has made me a better man. In honer of his First stickbow Turkey kill I will give away a custom Kentucky Klucker to who ever can guess what kind of broadhead Brother John  used to kill his First stickbow gobbler.If more than on get it right I will draw the winner from them out of a hat. This is one of the finest slate calls made for sound. I will draw the winner on Feb 28th.Good luck,RC.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll take a stab at it and say a Zwickey Delta.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe a Bear Razor?? Thanks for the chance RC.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

That's a pretty call good luck fellas


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 14, 2013)

Snuffer


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 14, 2013)

Im in! I met John once and he seemed like a mighty fine dude! I will say he used a Magnus I?


----------



## chenryiv (Feb 14, 2013)

How about a modified Magnus II. Thanks. That's quite a collection you got there RC  and I see that old reliable Simmons Shark also.


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 14, 2013)

big snuffer


----------



## WarrenWomack (Feb 14, 2013)

Zwicky Black Diamond Eskimo.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearson Deadhead


----------



## woodyjim (Feb 14, 2013)

Stone point?


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 14, 2013)

Homemade stone?


----------



## whossbows (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearson deadhead


----------



## Michael F Sights (Feb 14, 2013)

Wensel Woodsman, maybe


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 14, 2013)

What year did he kill it?


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 14, 2013)

umm..... nobody said simmons yet. I've got no business with a turkey call. If i win- give it to somebody that knows how to play it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 14, 2013)

My guess A 160 grain snuffer on a 2020 shaft.
Rhanks for the chance RC.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 14, 2013)

WarrenWomack said:


> Zwicky Black Diamond Eskimo.



I was leanin' real hard with the Eskimo. Good guess IMO.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I'm going to say a bear razorhead


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm going with the old fateful Bear Razor head too. And, with out the bleeders blades.


----------



## TNTURK (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll say Pearson Deadhead also.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 14, 2013)

I will guess it was a grizzly.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 15, 2013)

Well guess I am a little late... I was going to say a Bear Razorhead.... but I will guess a Zwicky Delta


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 15, 2013)

I sure don't need another slate call but I will guess a Bodkin 3 blade.

I sent many a beaver to beaver heaven with this point when I was a youngster.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Homemade point? Thanks for the chance!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 15, 2013)

green bear razor with bleeder insert?


----------



## GrayG (Feb 15, 2013)

Zwicky Eskimo


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 15, 2013)

145-grn Delta  Sniper..


----------



## ngabowhunter (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm also gonna guess it was a snuffer.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 15, 2013)

What a beautiful call!!!! Thank you Robert for your generousity......I have NO IDEA !!!!!


----------



## applejuice (Feb 15, 2013)

Stone point, self made. 

Thats a nice call, thanks for the offer


----------



## robert carter (Feb 15, 2013)

He killed it in 91


----------



## robert carter (Feb 15, 2013)

Or there about.RC


----------



## whossbows (Feb 15, 2013)

125 grain wasp.the orange ones


----------



## trad bow (Feb 15, 2013)

Rage!!! opps  wrong thread, my bad. 160 grain snuffer


----------



## Rare Breed (Feb 16, 2013)

woodsman


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 16, 2013)

satellite or thunderhead?


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 16, 2013)

I am gonna say a 190gr Simmons Interceptor


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Feb 16, 2013)

Muzzy broad head....


----------



## Frey (Feb 17, 2013)

I used to shoot the old zwickey delta's in the early 90's myself...looked a whole lot like the one in your box there! 

i will guess that Mr Turkey was killed by John Bookhart with a Zwickey Delta.


----------



## Avid Archer (Feb 17, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Supreme


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 18, 2013)

Muzzy 125 gr  3 blade bad 2 da bone!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Feb 18, 2013)

Zwickey delta here as well.


----------



## snakekiller (Feb 18, 2013)

wensel woodsman


----------



## Blueridge (Feb 19, 2013)

Thunderhead


----------



## Killinstuff (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll guess an Ace BH did the deed. 

CJ


----------



## Red Arrow (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll say the "new" at the time Bear Stainless  Razor Head...  I believe they hit the market around that time.....

Lee


----------



## BGBH (Feb 22, 2013)

Wasp...


----------



## Jasper (Feb 22, 2013)

Zwickey Delta


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 25, 2013)

Just a few more days!!!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Ill take a stab at it*

Rage 100gr  lol sorry I had to


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## robert carter (Feb 28, 2013)

LaskerKnight is the winner. I drew from the Muzzy guys. Brother John used a 145 grain 4 blade Muzzy to kill the bird.
 Pm me your address sir and I will get the call in the mail.RC


----------



## snook24 (Feb 28, 2013)

Man I really thought I had that haha just kidding. Congrats to the winner!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats to the winner.Thanks RC!


----------

